
How advancing women's equality can add $12 trillion to global growth - Oatseller
http://www.mckinsey.com/insights/growth/how_advancing_womens_equality_can_add_12_trillion_to_global_growth
======
cstross
Note that a chunk of this can be laid at the feet of most pre-demographic
transition cultures' expectations of female work roles -- "barefoot, pregnant,
and in the kitchen". A necessary first step is female education and provision
of family planning services. A second step is for the society as a whole to
transition to low birth rate/low death rate from the typical pre-transition
high birth rate/high death rate mode (in which situation it's economically
unrewarding to invest in educating children, never mind women of childbearing
age).

But if you can double your skilled workforce through simple social measures?
That's got to be worth doing.

